# Toxic cosmetics?



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

I know anything with tea tree oil is a definite NO, don't touch with a 10 foot pole!
Is argan oil or macadamia oil toxic as well? Argan oil is compared frequently to olive oil, which is safe for hedgies, i think? 
Is it safet to use these oils or products that contain them around a hedgie?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't actually know for either of those oils, I haven't used them, but I do know olive oil is safe. So far I haven't heard anything about either of those oils which makes me inclined to say they are probably just fine, but someone else might have a different opinion.


----------



## chloe (Mar 11, 2012)

I would actually like to see this question answered as well.

I use Moroccan Oil, which I believe is like Argon oil. Icarus never comes into contact directly with the hair products, but it would still be nice to know.

On a side note, I was with my boyfriend while he was shopping for shampoo and conditioner at a Fantastic Sams hair salon. The employee tried selling him a type with tea tree oil. Luckily my boyfriend doesn't like the tingle and I was there to stop him in case he did. 

Anyway, I had no idea that so many hair products contain this tea tree oil stuff! It's quite scary and I am now extra careful when it comes to choosing hair styling supplies.

I would always wash hands before (and after) handling baby just in case. If it's not a toxic oil you're carrying, it could be something else.



...but...the potentially toxic oil could still be on clothes and hair and furniture etc. I think this topic definitely needs to be answered!! AH! :shock:


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

Transfer is what I'm worried about, too. I was using tea tree oil, but am stopping now that I am on a waiting list for a hedgie, to ensure there will be no leftover residue when I finally get news that I will be getting a little one!
If I use argan or macadamia oil, I'm worried about if the hedgie chews hair, or anoints with it, or comes in contact with skin products that have them in it. I am hopeful that lack of news is a good sign, because if it were dangerous, many more people would know by now, but I'm not sure if the risk is worth it?


----------



## HedgieTheHedgeMan (Jan 10, 2016)

Is it the actual oil, or is it the chemicals mixed with the oils. Most argan oil shampoos and conditioners hardly have trace amounts of the oil in them. Be careful and at the least limit all the other toxic products you are consuming. I have been using an organic Moroccan oil almost everyday and my two hedgehogs are very healthy.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

This thread is almost four years old. Please try to check thread dates before you comment on them.  It gets confusing for people when old threads are brought back up, and none of the people in this thread are still active on the forum.


----------



## HedgieTheHedgeMan (Jan 10, 2016)

Okay thanks for the tip Lilsmommy, I'm new here and not too used to using internet forums. I'll check how old the thread is before I comment on any new threads from now on.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you!  And it's not a really huge deal, I know we do get quite a few people that are not used to forums on here. So we just try to give gentle reminders at first so people will know.


----------

